# novak havok



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can anyone help me with an answer to why my havok speed controller would run fine in warm up laps and then stop for a minute and have no throttle if i keep going without stopping for any length of time it will keep running. If i stop for more than a second it seems to shut down.All i have to do it turn it off and then back on and it works fine unless i stop again. Please any help for me or should i junk it, i would hate to do that since its brand new


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

First go through the setup procedure again. Then retest. If it continues, call Novak support. You can return and if it is brand new, it should be under warranty. They will repair or replace free. Even if it is out of warranty, the repair or replacement is very reasonable fee.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

When you have the issue, have you checked the lights to see if you are getting a light or lights that indicate the problem. The instruction sheet that came with the Havoc lists what the different lights and combinations mean.


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

All the lights go out.When you open the throttle nothing happens lights or power.Thanks for the advise:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Is this a Hvoc 2S or Havoc 3S? What voltage pack are you using?


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

ta_man said:


> Is this a Hvoc 2S or Havoc 3S? What voltage pack are you using?


its a 2s with a 2 cell 4000mah lipo but also happens witha 1 cell with power booster it just doesnt seem to matter what battery


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

i had the same problem and check your motor and make sure it has more then three clogs thats what my problem was it was the motor and not the speedo when it shuts down if you hit the throtle trim up or down it should work again


----------



## kste88 (Jan 15, 2009)

the motor is a novak 17.5 that came with it and im not sure what a clog is.Can anyone suggest a good speed control for 1 cell oval?


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

the novak that u have is probley good take your motor put a gear on put the set screw up and turn it it should clog six times not three sounds like yours is going to clog three


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

kste88 said:


> the motor is a novak 17.5 that came with it and im not sure what a clog is.Can anyone suggest a good speed control for 1 cell oval?


You may need to contact [email protected] for assistance.


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

I too would like to know what a "clog" is?? Do you mean "cog"? Thanks, Ron


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

ya cog clog what ever u want to call it if your motor only does it three times and note six get rid of it


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting. I have 3 differant Novaks that all "clog" 5? times per 1rotation. Whats interesting, is that they all were "weak" runners till I put in a Trinity/ epic style motor with the exact same wind,roll out,esc,batts and it runs very strong,(clogs 3 times per rotation). I have never heard of this before, however there seems to be somthing too it. Shouldn't there only be 2 magnetic fields in the arm of a brushless motor?? I have much to learn!!!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

A clog is a type of footwear (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clog_(shoe)) or a stopage in a drain.

A cog is part of a gear system (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cog) or various other things.

What you should call these is magnetic detents (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detent) - resistance to turning caused by the attraction of the rotor magnet poles to the stator segments.

Since the Novak and similar 540 size motors have two pole magnets and 3 pole stators there should be six magnetic detents per revolution. It is easiest to check this with a pinion that has a multiple of 6 teeth (that are big enough to easily see, like 48P) such as an 18T or 24T pinion.

If the force required to move from one detent to the next is not the same for all six detents something is wrong. If you can only feel three, that means the three you can't feel are really weak.


----------



## Tehachapi Flash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ha, ha, OK! Cleared up several issues with one post! Good man. Thanks TA Man, like I said: I have much to learn. Very clear explanation, and upon closer examination, you have decribed exactely whats happening. I do feel 6 total detents, but three inbetween ones are very weak! Thanks, Ron


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

kste88 said:


> Can anyone help me with an answer to why my havok speed controller would run fine in warm up laps and then stop for a minute and have no throttle if i keep going without stopping for any length of time it will keep running. If i stop for more than a second it seems to shut down.All i have to do it turn it off and then back on and it works fine unless i stop again. Please any help for me or should i junk it, i would hate to do that since its brand new


wondering what transmitter you have and reciver? are the plugs into the reciver good try a diff reciver if you can .. even if you have streeing might be another issue with reciver just one more thing to test before jumpin gun .. are you running a reciver battery pack ? or off the motor pack? if off motor pack is it nhm or lipo ? what is volts of pack? same whats volts of reciver pack if runnign it ? lots of things to check .. 
almost sounds like voltage cut off ....


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

The first thing I would do is turn the lipo cutoff to off. I have a sensative esc that has problems till I turn it off and back on, it was the lipo cutoff.


----------

